# تقنيات اللحام



## AHMED MAN (1 مارس 2011)

الى طلبه الفرقة الثالثة انتاج بكلية التعليم الصناعى بالسويس

البداية سوف تكون مع ماده تقنيات اللحام 
الملف الاول : يتحدث بصفة عامه عن مزايا وعيوب طرق اللحام المختلفة وكيفية أجراء الطرق المختلفة 





http://www.mediafire.com/?pzegb8ju2p89e76

الملف الثانى: يتحدث عن لحام القصدير والمونه 





http://www.mediafire.com/?whfvijwd4jf6jqt

الملف الثالث:
يتحدث عن لحام الاكسى استيلين 





http://www.mediafire.com/?0jnzknngzjz

الملف الرابع :
يتحدث عن لحام القوس الكهربى 






http://www.mediafire.com/?by1vctex2qdr94r

الملف الخامس :
يتحدث عن لحام القوس المغمور






http://www.mediafire.com/?gmusbq9ryky4zy0

 الملف السادس :
يتحدث عن جميع انواع اللحام 

http://www.mediafire.com/?98fe8eei76vwb​​ 


ولتشغيل الكتب فانك تحتاج لبرنامج اكروبات ريدر

http://www.adobe.com/go/EN_US-H-GET-READER

وانتظروا المزيد ...
ومش منقول ...​​


----------



## Amr Hashad (30 مارس 2011)

*الشكر واجب*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali faiz alsaady (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا عيني


----------



## Ahmed Satti (3 مايو 2011)

تسلم كتير


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

بجد موضوع روعه تسلم ايدك


----------



## jiahunhg5v (8 مارس 2012)

From sheep shearers to WWII aviators to 1970s surfers to modern celebrities, they have been worn by lots of peopleIn a higher top for the highest comfortable,uggs on sale,collapsable wear appearance and trait If you are new to these shoes,http://www.uggsonlineoutletusa.com, it' s secure to begin with the classic short style With incomparable comfort insured,cheap uggs, authentic sheepskin boots are different with other branded shoes相关的主题文章： cheap ugg uggs http://www.highqualityuggsaleusa.com


----------



## ابراهيم نافع (26 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ورحمه الله والديك


----------



## ahmsal85 (1 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووور أخي


----------



## Abu Laith (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المجموعه الرائعه


----------

